# Questions about the centipedes



## OceanBlue (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi! 8)

I have couple of questions about centipedes. 
I would like to know follow information about _Scolopendra morsitans_ AND _Scolopendra gigas_: 


*1)* Where do they live contrary to nature? 

*2)* What is the size of an adult? 

*3)* What is the average lifespan? 

*4)* What are mostly used common names?


Other questions about Centipedes: 

*5)* Is there any other centipede family than Scolopendra? 
If there is, is Scolopendra the biggest one? 

*6)* What is the usual type of the venom of scolopendras? 
Neurotoxic or what kind of? 

*7)* Is there made any antivenom for centipedes? 

*8)* I heard that some species could emit venom from their legs! Is it true? And which species can do that?


If you can answer even the one question, it would be great. Thank you!!  

- OceanBlue 

P.s. I am new in this forum. Sorry my english is not very good  :8o


----------



## ChoJinn (Sep 10, 2004)

1) not sure I understand your question. Most are terrestrial, either prowling the ground or burrowing tunnels in the tropical parts of the world (also desert scrub-ish areas)

2) size varies greatly, with the average "large pede" traded in the hobby getting about 6-7" in length. Larger species can get to well over a foot long

3) not sure about this - My Peruvian Giant lasted about 5 years in my ownership, but I got him as a near-adult. I'd say about 8-10 years for a good sized pede

4) you'll have to do some research yourself, as there are many different species. Almost all pede discussed on this board are in the genus Scolopendra. Names you will commonly see are:

Scolopendra gigantea
Scolopendra subspinipes
Scolopendra heros
Scolopendra viridis
Scolopendra cingulata

go to www.tarantulaspiders.com for a pretty good run-down of the pedes in the hobby (has photos to go along with it) While I don't think he's 100% on the money, he is very close.

5) Scolopendra is by no means the only centipede genus, but it is the largest. Occasionally you'll see people with Scutigera sp. , or Alipes sp.

6) Scolopendra venom, to my knowledge, has not been extensively studied like other arthropod venoms. While I would not consider any life threatening (unless you tend towards anaphylactic schocks due to basic insect bites/stings) from the accounts on this board their bites are very painful. I have never been bitten myself.

7) I am sure there are some folk remedies in the more isolated places in the world, but if you were to be bitten and react severly enough to be sent to the hospital I would imagine they would implement a standard insect sting procedure

8) I don't believe any centipede actually retains venom in theirs legs, however their legs do end in very sharp little claws, and if a pede was to bite you I am sure it would dig those claws into whatever flesh it could. Would it hurt and leave a pretty little pattern? Yes. Venomous? I don't think so


welcome to the forum, oceanblue. Hope this helps


----------



## OceanBlue (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you ChoJinn   

I try to define couple of my questions.. 

*1)* I am trying to find out, what part of the world S.moristans and S.gigas live? This website http://www.ento.csiro.au/aicn/name_s/b_3206.htm
told that Scolopendra morsitans is from Australia. The picture doesn´t even look like a Scolopendra morsitans! Other source told that Scolopendra morsitans live native in Tanzania. So I´m confused which is true or not.

*3)* I´d like to know about the common names of S.gigas and S.moristans. Peronally I do not like common names very much, but sometimes they are only used, and it would helps if I would know which species is in question. For Scolopendra morsitans I have seen used a name: Blue Ring Centipede. What comes to Scolopendra gigantea, I found a good website to answer: http://library.thinkquest.org/C007974/2_4scol.htm?tqskip1=1 

I hope someone understand my english


----------



## danread (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi OceanBlue,

1. S. morsitans is found in Australia and Africa, and can be found all over the world, and there are many different colour morphs. I think _Scolopendra gigas _ is not a correct name, and it is synonemous with _Scolopendra gigantea_ (someone correct me if i'm wrong?). If it is _Scolopendra gigantea_ you mean, it is found in South America.

2. _S. morsitans_ max out at around 15-18cm, _S.gigantea_ at around 30+ cm (i've heard reports of much bigger).

3. Life span in the region of 5-7 years (maybe more?).

4. S. morsitans (blue ring leg, blue leg centipede). S.gigantea doesnt have any common names as far as i know, but every country has different ones. Thats why it is best to use scientific names.

5. There are other families other than Scolopendra, but Scolopendrids are the largest in terms of lenght.

6. See this  link about venom

7. There is no antivenom for Scolopendrid bites as it is not necessary (There has only ever been one recorded death). For treatment of a bite it is best to take antihistamines and a local anasthetic on the puncture site.

8. I have heard about centipedes secreting a substance from their legs, althought i have never seen and real documentation about it. The article i posted earlier said that at least one species of the genus Otostigmus secretes a vesicating substance.

As ChoJinn said, welcome to the boards. If you have any more questions, dont hesitate to ask.

Cheers,


----------



## OceanBlue (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you Danread! It helped me very much


----------

